# Definitive vs Klipsch



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

I can not decide which subwoofer I should get. Any input would be great.
Here are the two I am looking at:
Definitive Prosub 1000 - Klipsch sub 12
The Prosub is a 10" that is supposely hits like a 12, but the klipsch 12" is suppose to be great for movies but not so much for music listening.
Please state why you like one or the other, thanks again.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

panther3769 said:


> I can not decide which subwoofer I should get. Here are the two I am looking at: Definitive Prosub 1000 - Klipsch sub 12
> 
> Please state why you like one or the other, thanks again.


I don't own any of them, I heard the ProSub1000 at BB, I read a lot of good things about SVS and HSU.

What's your budget??? ...Room size??? ...Is this strictly for HT or music too???


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well my budget is one of those, which is around $600. The room size is about 20x20ish and it will be mainly for HT use, not so much on the music aspect.:T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

panther3769 said:


> Well my budget is one of those, which is around $600. The room size is about 20x20ish and it will be mainly for HT use, not so much on the music aspect.:T


Have you considered any of  this Subs ??? ...the PB12-NSD fit your budget, and I read a lot of good things about it :yes:


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

salvasol said:


> Have you considered any of  this Subs ??? ...the PB12-NSD fit your budget, and I read a lot of good things about it :yes:


Where did you find reviews for it, besides the actual svs website, cnet did not have nothing on svs?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Reviews are a plenty on this site, Look Here. I personally own the biggest SVS sub they have right now (PB13 Ultra) and could not be happier. SVS is hands down one of the best subs available for the money unless you go DIY. HSU is another company that builds good quality subs for the money.

You can also check out Funky waves


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have never heard of svs, or seen them in stores. Do they sell them in stores?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

SVS has been building and selling subs and now speakers for a few years now, Thy only sell online and that is why you can get such a great sub for so little money as you dont have to pay for the rental or to build a brick and morter store. There are other internet only companies and you really do save alot of $$.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

panther3769 said:


> I have never heard of svs, or seen them in stores. Do they sell them in stores?


I envy you, to have everything be new again. Like a baby taking it's first breath, a young lover's first kiss, or the first time I tasted a great pale ale. You'll remember this day as the first day you heard of SVS subwoofers...

...okay, maybe that's taking it a little far, but to know SVS subwoofers is to know that many internet direct companies offer products rivaling the big names for half the price. To look at it another way, you just doubled your HT budget.


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

eugovector said:


> I envy you, to have everything be new again. Like a baby taking it's first breath, a young lover's first kiss, or the first time I tasted a great pale ale. You'll remember this day as the first day you heard of SVS subwoofers...
> 
> ...okay, maybe that's taking it a little far, but to know SVS subwoofers is to know that many internet direct companies offer products rivaling the big names for half the price. To look at it another way, you just doubled your HT budget.


The only problem I can see is that I cant hear them for myself. You can read and look at the stats all day, but the best way to really know for sure is to hear/feel/see them for yourself, that is my delima w/the svs componets.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

panther3769 said:


> The only problem I can see is that I cant hear them for myself. You can read and look at the stats all day, but the best way to really know for sure is to hear/feel/see them for yourself, that is my delima w/the svs componets.


I understand, SVS does have a money back guarantee so if your not satisfied you can return them.


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I understand, SVS does have a money back guarantee so if your not satisfied you can return them.


Thats cool, but isnt that always a pain, even more since it is a internet based company? Do about the shipping and packing...etc if you want to return them?:hide:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

send them an email [email protected] and ask them. They are very friendly people and usually get back to you within the same day.


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> send them an email [email protected] and ask them. They are very friendly people and usually get back to you within the same day.


Thanks for the info:hail: I will and let you know:yay2:


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

You can read here and a lot of other forums that svs is the real deal. I don't think I've EVER read a complaint against their subs or their company. That's after reading posts from hundreds of their owners. They've had subs reviewed in many home theater magazines, all with good reviews. They consistently beat other commercial subs in extension, output, and sound quality. If I were you I would have no reservations about buying from them. You won't be sorry. 

With that said, there are other companies that are direct selling like SVS. HSU is another, but doesn't seem to be as highly praised as SVS. You may also want to look into Epik. They make subwoofers that are based on proven designs. Big box, big woofer, good size amp. 

Before you buy, you should also look into going DIY. You could build a sub that outperforms just about all of those companies subs for the price you have listed. It would take longer, be harder for you, but you would be able to say, "check out what I built". 

I would also stop reading things like CNET. The same guy who is reviewing a Klipsch sub today may review a washing machine or a toaster the next. I try to only look at reviews from people who only review home theater items. They seem to know the most about those items.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I was like you when I first heard about SVS, an internet based sub company. I too wanted to hear them before taking the plunge. But after reading so many praises on the forums, I did take the plunge. I even put myself of the waiting list for several months when they first introduced thier PC line (subs with amps built into them). They only had passive subs when they first started. I had a decent (in my mind) sub at the time, I think it was a Mitsubishi (rebadged DCM). I thought it was great in my house. Was I ever mistaken! That thing was horrible after I got my 16/46 pc sub. That other sub was so bad, I could bring myself to sell it, feeling guilty that I was taking advantage of someone. I ended up giving it away! Still felt guilty about that! When SVS came out with thier first improved driver, I upgraded my driver and gave my old driver to the friend who took my old sub. I think the magnet on the SVS driver was 3 times the size on the Mitsubishi one. Oh, and the Mitsubishi sub was $600! What a POC! Well, the Mistubishi sub now sounded MUCH better with the old SVS driver!

I am such a fan of SVS! I have to say, that has been the BEST investment I have ever made in my Home Theater System! If you give them a try, you won't be dissapointed!

I now give as many demos of my subs as I can. I believe in them that much. I have had many of my friends switch over to SVS after having them come over to hear them!

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

wow Jeff, thanks for the info on the svs. I really might have to consider them. It just hard because I have heard the Definitive speakers (all of them) and they sound sooo good. I wish somebody close to me would have some svs so I could go listen.


----------



## paulus (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello,

I've got the Klipsch sub 12! And......it's superb for HT:T
I don't know the SVS so I can't compare.
The Klipsch blows you away when adjust and placed correct, from the depest deep WHOWWWWW!!!:dizzy:

But the best thing to do is LISTNING

Greetzzzz


----------



## mjb1023 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Jay,
What sub did you end up buying?


----------



## vince0312 (May 24, 2009)

I owned Klipsch 10" sub couple years back(RW-10 i believe), and placed it with SVS 12/V(12" with 3ports/variable lowest freq.). It was huge when it first came in(I was surprised and could not even move it upstairs without any help).

Klipsch gave me a sense of improvement from Promedia 5.1 sub(Klispch's PC setup sub) when i first got it. But moving from RW-10 to SVS made my setup finally turn into a sound system. I moved twice ever since then and still did not part this 120pound sub. Yea it is crazy and everyone complained when helping me to move that, but I have no regret and still enjoys it every time. I tried audit a couple brands like sunfire and nothing less than 2k would be comparable to this $800 sub(well 600ish nowadays?)

If you live in NYC area, you are more than welcome to stop by and check it out


----------



## wsu99999 (Jul 29, 2009)

So I'm not sure if this thread is old or what (didn't pay atention to the date), but I've owned a Sub 12 before and it definately did it's job. They can also be had for WAY under 600. I think I paid 300 new at best buy for mine, even cheaper on CL. 

Now I have a DIY 15" sub with 2500 watts beating on it. needless to say, it stomps the sub12, but for the money, its definately the best, easily accessable subwoofer on the market - when I say easily accesable, I mean it's in every major electronics chain and usually is their best sub. 

Try CL first as you should be able to get it for dirt cheap.

Good luck


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

mjb1023 said:


> Hi Jay,
> What sub did you end up buying?


I havent bought one yet, a new house is expensive. Just finished putting in the yard. The next step is the basement and that is where I can start buying HT stuff along w/other stuff, lol. I will let you know what I end up w/. Since my basement is so huge over 2000 sq ft, I need at least a 12" sub. and Klipsch and definitive are definitly my top two. I went to ultimate electronics and heard them both. I cant say which one I liked better, but I like the price of the Klipsch better lol, but I am going w/def w/the floor center and surround so, I dont know.


----------

